# Sals have spawned!!



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, this is a sorta follow up to the post about the white spot on my sals noce and lips. They've SPAWNED!!! One of the responses stated they thought it might have been a lip locking injury so I thought "let me look inside the pot!" There there were....beautiful eggs all over the place!! I'm really excited to see how this turns out. Now...my first question is this...how long do I wait before I remove the fry? Cichlidlover...I had to laugh at myself when I took my light out and started "shining" the fish....lol. I couldn't help but think of you and your flashlight. Here's a clip of mom making a RARE appearance in defense of her brood. You can see some of the eggs(dots) inside of the pot.

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee31 ... e84a30.flv


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I thought that's what they were up to. Congrats on the spawn :thumb: Looks like Cichlid lover has some competition . :lol: :lol:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats man! I have been waiting for them to spawn for you! :thumb: If you tilt the pot up right you will be able show the eggs better in the clips. And also you will be able to see them as well! Just a suggestion! I am very excited for you!



> Now...my first question is this...how long do I wait before I remove the fry?


I would say let the parent's protect the fry as long as you can! I usually wait a month before I remove the fry............but that's just me! If you want to remove the fry sooner than that I would wait at least 10 days. But the longer you keep the fry with the parents the stronger the bond will be and the better they will be at protecting the fry!



> Cichlidlover...I had to laugh at myself when I took my light out and started "shining" the fish....lol. I couldn't help but think of you and your flashlight.


 :lol: :lol: Yes! Glad to see my egg finder method is passed on! We should call it the Flashlight method! But it's just so tempting and the first thing that pops into your head when you are looking for eggs. It's just so easy to do!



> Looks like Cichlid lover has some competition .


 :lol: :lol:

Nah, I am glad someone has a pair! They are really awesome fish! It is very exciting to see somone have a spawn of Salvini and see video's and pics of them and then talk about them!


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I removed the other female in the tank and put her in with my Chocolates....I think I'm going to have to rehome her. They're the only ones in the tank now with the exception of a few Zebra Danios so I guess I'll let them stay in there as long as there are no problems.

I wasn't sure about moving their pot which is why I left it that way. It would be nice to see them! I'll give it a try


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's some better video. 
http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee31 ... 4aab28.flv


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I looked in the tank today and the eggs have been moved from the pot. I am assuming they have hatched and mom moved them to a protected spot. I'll give them privacy for a few days and hope the see the fry swimming soon.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Well today I found "wigglers"!! The fry have hatched and still have the sacs attached.

*Here's a pic of the wigglers*









*Here's some video of the wigglers*
http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee31 ... b2c761.flv


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow very nice sjlchgo !! Great job!  

:thumb:


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

*The fry are now free swimming...here's a clip of them*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee31 ... 942848.flv


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow awesome batch!  :thumb:

Your Salvini are very good parents for being so young and for their first time!   :thumb: I just can't believe that they spawned at such a young age and produced that many fry! Aren't they like the same size as the ones you gave me?

Great job!


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> Wow awesome batch!  :thumb:
> 
> Your Salvini are very good parents for being so young and for their first time!   :thumb: I just can't believe that they spawned at such a young age and produced that many fry! Aren't they like the same size as the ones you gave me?
> 
> Great job!


Thanks! Yes, these are from the same "batch" that yours came from. How long before they get bodies?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

They should get bodies within 3 weeks-month I would say.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Is it possible that they could be mating again already?? They were "mutually" lip locking yesterday. She actually appeared to be engaging him!

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee31 ... 2eddb7.flv



CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> They should get bodies within 3 weeks-month I would say.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nope it's too soon! What it is is just a peaceful pair argument. When a female lays eggs it takes a great deal of stress and energy on her. She will need to build up eggs and energy to do it again. Normally it will take up to 2-5 weeks before a Female is ready to spawn again. It just depends on the species and how well they are fed and taking care of. The more variety of foods with protien, clean water, and less stress levels she will spawn more frequently and with bigger healthier batches. If a Female is chased and beaten up the longer it will take for her to spawn again because of the stress levels.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Should I remove him from the tank? Maybe give her time to re-coup? Divider?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nope as long as they get along and the aggression isn't too strong (like chasing and nipping). When pairs are formed the Male and Female from time to time will always have a little argument but as long as they continue to work together protecting the fry and chasing isn't formed they will be fine together! However, it would be a good idea to buy a divider for later down the road because they will need to be divided eventually!


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> However, it would be a good idea to buy a divider for later down the road because they will need to be divided eventually!


When and why? How will I know and what should I watch for. I figured I'd leave the fry in until they are at least 3/4" or so, then move them to a grow out. Good plan? Should I ever introduce the other female back into the tank? Right now she's in the 75Gal with...get this, platies, zebra danios, tiger barbs, rosy barbs and chocolate cichlids. There have been NO problems. She surpringly has picked a spot in a root and basically stays there. She comes out much more than before, swims around and politely interacts with the others....even at feeding time!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> When and why? How will I know and what should I watch for. I figured I'd leave the fry in until they are at least 3/4" or so, then move them to a grow out. Good plan? Should I ever introduce the other female back into the tank? Right now she's in the 75Gal with...get this, platies, zebra danios, tiger barbs, rosy barbs and chocolate cichlids. There have been NO problems. She surpringly has picked a spot in a root and basically stays there. She comes out much more than before, swims around and politely interacts with the others....even at feeding time!


It just depends on the pair and how well the bond is. Argument has nothing to do with the bond. Sometimes within 2 weeks of the spawn either the Male or Female will want sole duty of protecting the spawn and will kick out their partner and treat them as a threat. Sometimes the Male wants to spawn again and the Female isn't ready. And other times it's truely unknown why aggression strikes. Usually aggression strikes between the pair within 2-4 weeks but yet I have kept my pair with their fry for over a month and a half and they both got a long very well and both protected the fry. It probably would have lasted longer but I was wanting to remove the fry and let them get ready for the next spawn. Watch for chasing and nipping. Once when you see this and the Male and Female are at oppisite sides of the tank and one is in hiding this is when you seperate them. I would say leave the fry with the parents until aggression strikes if it doesn't within a month at least I would say remove the fry and add the divider and seperate the two of them and let the Female relax and build up so she can get ready for the next spawn. I would *NOT* add the other Female. They are paired off and adding the other Female would be pointless. She will get chased by the Male and Female even if they are seperated. I would let the pair have the 55 gal to themselves. If you had a 125 I would say yes add the other Female because there is more room! Wow that is amazing and surprising for a Salvini! I am glad everything is working out but it might not later on as she grows bigger and her thirst for territories and aggression builds up!


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks man! I am only holding on to her for a short while. I recall in one of your previous posts where you got rid of your female and then the male killed his partner. Figured I'd "keep a spare" just in case. Now that I have plenty of fry I think it may be safe to re-home her. If you know of anyone that might be looking for a nicely colored female let me know.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep no problem! Nope all of my Females have died because of medications. I would hang on to that extra Female but it's up to you! When I get my second pair going again I am going to keep 2 extra Females.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

The female has become REALLY withdrawn. She's hiding under the rock and stays away from the male and the fry. I sometimes find her hanging in the upper water levels in the furthest corner just trying to avoid the male. He chases her and picks at her constantly. Would removing her and putting her in a separate tank for a while "upset the balance of nature"? I put a divider in and he kept at it until he got past it.


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Very nice! What size are they?


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

They are just getting "bodies".


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep that's what you should look for! The Male has decided that he wants to protect the fry on his own! Which is very common between pairs for either the male or female to do this. I would seperate immediately. However, I would seperate by divider. I would not remove either of them. The only time you willl need to remove them from the tank is when they need treated like for disease or if they are injured really bad by aggression and therefor need treatment!


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Appreciate the input bud!! Thanks!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep np! :thumb:


----------

